# We'll call this Molly doing balance and 'standing on weird surfaces' work.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

What it actually was, was a good time.



























OUTTAKE.





































And last, but definitely not least:


















She's talented. And, yeah, I put her up there. She found her balance/positioned herself and stayed all by herself. Even once she made it wobble.

I am continually impressed by her. She is really, really fearless and willing to try to do anything that's asked of her, and almost always succeeds. She is watchful, she's active, she can get stressed but she has always (so far) been willing to work through it with me and come out braver and bolder for it. I just. Man, guys. This dog isn't even a dog yet.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

love the pictures  She's getting a really great foundation with you


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> love the pictures  She's getting a really great foundation with you


Pfft. I'm honestly not doing much except pointing her at stuff. She's really, really... just a good puppy.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Pfft. I'm honestly not doing much except pointing her at stuff. She's really, really... just a good puppy.


You need to stop being so humble  Think of how many people get little energetic puppies which turn into energetic dogs that know nothing! You're keeping her mind active, building foundation for her future, and letting her build confidence in the world. She's a beautiful pup, but she's going to be a beautiful AND well trained dog


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

There's that dog that balances on things. Your Molly could be the dog who rides things!


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

She's absolutely gorgeous! How old is she? She's going to be stunning when she's all grown up I bet. 

My favorite thing to do with puppies (and dogs) is the environmental work and perch work so this thread just made me grin like crazy.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> You need to stop being so humble  Think of how many people get little energetic puppies which turn into energetic dogs that know nothing! You're keeping her mind active, building foundation for her future, and letting her build confidence in the world. She's a beautiful pup, but she's going to be a beautiful AND well trained dog


You're right. I'm just bad at compliments, but - thank you.



Amaryllis said:


> There's that dog that balances on things. Your Molly could be the dog who rides things!


HA. I saw a video of an EB riding a hobby horse that was adorable. They can share. Or we can move on to riding bigger, better, things. 



TravelingKoolie said:


> She's absolutely gorgeous! How old is she? She's going to be stunning when she's all grown up I bet.
> 
> My favorite thing to do with puppies (and dogs) is the environmental work and perch work so this thread just made me grin like crazy.


She's 4 months old. I can't wait to see what she ends up looking like. Right now she's pretty doofy looking still - growing in different directions at different rates, but coming together.

And I'm glad. I LOVE introducing puppies to things and watching them gain confidence and figure stuff out. Also just sticking my dogs on top of things for pictures, but that's more a me personality quirk than anything else.


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Also just sticking my dogs on top of things for pictures, but that's more a me personality quirk than anything else.


I have an entire album on my flickr called "Traveler Stands on Things" so I'm right there with you in that department


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

That may actually be my favorite 'dog on something' picture. So far. The horse ones with Molly are WAY up there, though.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

She is wonderful! I must have her  In the yawning pic her face kind of reminded me of Jack(?) I think it was her ears,lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Adorable photo!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

that's awesome.. and yes a lot of confidence and trust...


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Haha I love the one on the rocking horse.
This is some of the stuff I first like teaching a dog,shaky bridges,docks and rocks are old favorites.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, guys. She's a *really* good girl. She actually even snuggled with me for about half an hour this morning, which was new - and appreciated.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha these are great


----------



## csteen85 (Sep 3, 2014)

She's beautiful! What kind of dog is she and how old is she?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

csteen85 said:


> She's beautiful! What kind of dog is she and how old is she?


Thanks! She's a 4 month old 3/4 BC 1/4 ACD mix (Mom was all Smooth BC, Dad was a BC/ACD mix)


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Molly and Kairi would have a blast climbing onto weird objects together. I really love the horse.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm dying at the picture of her on the horse. Great photos!


----------



## Mokke (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow, definitely wow! I love these photos and your dog's balance and awareness of her own body. I really like doing such things with my dogs, but mine are not even close to such braveness and being oblivious to a variety of surfaces. Still I like to send my dog to little wooden bridges or big rocks, or whatever.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

I love the ones in the swing. I tried to have Logan do this, but he wouldn't stay in it.
The one with the horse is pretty darn adorable, too.


----------

